# Martial arts in 3D art



## Stephanie (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello everybody,

I'm a 3D artist who draws some martial arts pictures in 3D background. I'm sorry if I've choosed an incorrect subforum, can you give me a piece of advice? Can you let me know, what's wrong in some fighting pictures I've made - for example, I've received a feedback "The girl never practised any martial art" for this picture:





It was a custom gallery, I've just made a pose that was descrived by customer. I have no experience in martial arts like boxing (I've just wrestled a bit in high school), so I don't know where is my error in this face punch. What's wrong in her move?

I'll be grateful for all answers from martial arts experts, it would be nice to know when I can find some pictures with sequences of combat poses.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 10, 2018)

Pretty much everything tbh..


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 10, 2018)

why is the guy in a speedo?


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 10, 2018)

yeah human bio mechanics is not an easy subject for someone to explain to you.  i would suggest spending a lot of time watching people actually ring fight if that is what your going to draw.

as a quick example. the girls right hand is actually very accurate for "she throws like a girl"   the position is wrong for anything effective as a punch.  her weight is to far back,  is she left handed?   these mechanics lead me to believe so.  her foot is not actually touching the floor, its floating.  otherwise the toes would be bent and pushing into the floor. knee bent, weight forward to dive that punch.


good luck.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> why is the guy in a speedo?


Don’t we all dress that way when we do battle?  MY GAWD, AM I THE ONLY ONE???!!!


----------



## Martial D (Mar 10, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm a 3D artist who draws some martial arts pictures in 3D background. I'm sorry if I've choosed an incorrect subforum, can you give me a piece of advice? Can you let me know, what's wrong in some fighting pictures I've made - for example, I've received a feedback "The girl never practised any martial art" for this picture:
> 
> ...


Cool pic. However, if this were a still from a video, the very next thing you would see is the girl falling over backwards.

If you want more accuracy, try placing the feet more square under the body, both of them on the ground. The rear heel up is right, just move that leg back a foot or so for starters, and have her body position more straight up or even tilted forward a bit.


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 10, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Don’t we all dress that way when we do battle?  MY GAWD, AM I THE ONLY ONE???!!!


You’re not the only one.  I was embarrassed wearing my Speedo at first, then after I put my sparring gear on I didn’t feel as exposed.  And wearing my cup under the Speedo helps a bit too.  Makes me a bit less self-conscious.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 10, 2018)

I used to wear a speedo, now I just practice nude. It makes the BJJ 50/50 position much more interesting.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 10, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I used to wear a speedo, now I just practice nude. It makes the BJJ 50/50 position much more interesting.


im all for that .....as long as its coed training.  im not really into sausage fests.


----------



## pdg (Mar 10, 2018)

hoshin1600 said:


> im all for that .....as long as its coed training.  im not really into sausage fests.



It'd provide lots of motivation to break that hold though...


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2018)

A quick visit to mixedbattles.com will provide context.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 10, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Don’t we all dress that way when we do battle?  MY GAWD, AM I THE ONLY ONE???!!!


Wait, you wear clothing to do battle??


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Wait, you wear clothing to do battle??


Yes.  I wear sox.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 10, 2018)

Seriously (you may have noticed we can be quite silly around here)...

Go look at some MMA and boxing videos. Pause them at moments similar to this, and you'll see a different weight distribution. Women's joint structure can make some of their movements different, so look for women's striking positions to model from.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 10, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Yes.  I wear sox.


Oh, well that's quite sensible. You don't want your feet getting cold.


----------



## Buka (Mar 10, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Stephanie. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Martial D (Mar 10, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Wait, you wear clothing to do battle??



Exactly.

Who duels with their sword put away?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2018)

gpseymour said:


> Oh, well that's quite sensible. You don't want your feet getting cold.


And if it’s REALLY cold out, I wear ear muffs.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> Yes.  I wear sox.


ha


Stephanie said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I'm a 3D artist who draws some martial arts pictures in 3D background. I'm sorry if I've choosed an incorrect subforum, can you give me a piece of advice? Can you let me know, what's wrong in some fighting pictures I've made - for example, I've received a feedback "The girl never practised any martial art" for this picture:
> 
> ...


If you are just promoting your site then ignore the following.  If you really want an answer to your question then continue reading.


I do 3D art as well.  The problem that I see is that you probably aren't using reference pictures.  You have a pose in mind but you aren't capturing the "weight and structure" for the pose.

Poses are pretty much going to fall in a few categories, Realism, Comic, Anime/Manga, and Abstract. You need to determine which of these areas you want to represent in your art.   Then find a reference picture that you can use to help you create your pose.  If you can't find one, then take a picture or video of yourself in the pose that you want to use.

For example,  This pose was created based on an anime pose.  From there (I use Poser), I used the balance tool to help get weight distribution correct.  We all have a center of balance and when it's off it will make it appear if your character is floating.





This one uses a reference pose from two different types of poses.  One is based on anime and another is based on a real picture.




If your balance is off then your pose will be off.    Even when we are off balance, there is a center of mass balance as we fall.  It may not be the one that we want, but it's the one that's going to determine the fall.

Your characters are in a wrestling ring so I would be looking at wrestling photos and video.. To see how their bodies react against the ropes.  Use the pause button so you can get a good look at the structure and balance of the body as they are being slammed or punched in the corner.  Pay attention to the waist and hips. Does it bend, Does it twist.  Is the weight on the toes or the heels,  How close is the person when the punch is thrown?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 10, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> A quick visit to mixedbattles.com will provide context.


lol.  I didn't even bother going there.  3D lady in tights and a half naked man in speedos says it all.


----------

